# Tyre - contact mentioned a while ago



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

... for a replacement tyre for the van.Ican't find the post.Any ideas please?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

You're in a whole forum dedicated to wheels and tyres. I don't know if you posted here, or whether it was moved by mods.

I'm sure the information would be in a thread here somewhere. What sort of tyres were they? Or was it a supplier? Etyres perhaps?

Gerald


----------

